# 16 weeks old puppy didnt eat anything today :(



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

It has been very hot for the last two days. 

Normally she is always hyper and hungry but from this morning she didn't eat anything. After she woke up i gave her the everyday meal and she refused it except a huge cow bone. then i gave her a little bit of pedigree which i don't give her always. she ate that. then we went to the backyard where she did her usual things. 

During lunch i wasn't at home so my uncle gave her the food, she didn't eat anything.

In the evening when i took her outside she seemed a little slow and the first time she pee'd, it was very yellow. after a while, i cleaned her ear a little bit and then she suddenly started vomiting and a piece of plastic with some other foods came out. i got very scared, gave her plenty of water and then after a while i took her to her kennel and she slept. 

Few minutes back, i gave her dinner and she again didnt eat a thing. She didn't move a lot and was very quiet. 

I am going to take her to the vet the first thing tomorrow morning. but i'm very scared. should i be this scared?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes. In fact if you have an Emergency vet there, take her now.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

I second the Emergency Vet if you have one available now. It sounds like she may have eaten more plastic, and it could be causing a blockage.

Always better to be safe


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

its already midnight. and i don't have one now  is it possible that because i gave her pedigree she didnt want to eat anything else? because i normally don't give her pedigree


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The fact she's not eating and lethargic, coupled with already throwing up a chunk of plastic = scary

I'd run her to the vet ASAP in the morning, if not sooner


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Any time a puppy is acting "off" and being lethargic, not eating, not drinking, not playing is cause for concern.

If you don't have an ER vet available now, take her as early as possible in the morning. She should be checked out to make sure that she didn't eat anything else that could be blocking her digestive system.

Is she drinking any water? Puppies can dehydrate very quickly so water intake is important.


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

yes she is drinking water. when i noticed the yellow pee i did give her a lot of water


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

subinsplace said:


> its already midnight. and i don't have one now  is it possible that because i gave her pedigree she didnt want to eat anything else? because i normally don't give her pedigree


No, the plastic she threw up is a factor. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pupdate??


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

she is behaving normal now. has been hyper from the morning and did have her breakfast. I also gave her two boiled eggs as she didn't eat anything yesterday. she seems fine now. but i'm taking her to the vet for a checkup after i finish having my breakfast


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I would have taken her to the emergency vet ASAP.

Just for future reference, an emergency vet in your area will be open every hour a normal vet is not. Even at midnight. 3am. 5am. All night. Just be aware of where that clinic is in case you run in to trouble someday!


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

whatever she ate this morning she puked it all out. took her to the vet. she had fever. they gave her saline and some meds. asked me to visit them everyday for the next 3/4days to give her saline and everything. i am still very worried


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

subinsplace said:


> whatever she ate this morning she puked it all out. took her to the vet. she had fever. they gave her saline and some meds. asked me to visit them everyday for the next 3/4days to give her saline and everything. i am still very worried


I would follow their instructions, and keep an eye on her for any new symptoms. Feed her very small meals just a little at a time to take it easy on her tummy. Make sure to encourage drinking water. Best of luck with your pup.


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

i am feeding her small amounts of food now. which includes, boiled chicken and puffed rice. also gave her chicken soup and plenty of water. if she is not drinking by herself im using a syringe to feed the liquid. her pee is still yellow so i'm also giving her drinking saline


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Be careful about too much salt, that alone will cause diarrhea and dehydration.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did they take an x-ray? Because this sounds like an obstruction and that could be fatal without surgery to remove the object.


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

No they didn't take any xray. she has been eating since last night. not giving her too much though. she's having a lot of water but her pee is still yellow. and she has been having a little trouble pooping. the poop is a bit too solid i think


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Any updates on the puppy?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I would have taken her to the emergency vet ASAP.
> 
> Just for future reference, an emergency vet in your area will be open every hour a normal vet is not. Even at midnight. 3am. 5am. All night. Just be aware of where that clinic is in case you run in to trouble someday!


Are there emergency vets in Bangladesh?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Are there emergency vets in Bangladesh?


Good point. Not everybody has access to an emergency vet, even here in the good ole US of A. So no matter where you live, it's a good idea to find out if you have one near by, and how to get there. If you don't have one, then it might not hurt to speak with your own vet and find out what to do in case of emergency.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I would have taken her to the emergency vet ASAP.


if you are in america, yes! 




Sunflowers said:


> Are there emergency vets in Bangladesh?


 +1


----------



## subinsplace (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry i haven't been able to post on the forum for the past few days. yes my puppy is doing fine now! she had indigestion and also got very sick from the heat. its almost 40 degrees here at the moment. Vet asked me to give her shots of _Catophos_ after every 2days. it has b12 which helps with her metabolism. now a days she's eating properly and also looking healthier than before. 

and yup i found a lot of vets and clinics around my place but i will be taking her to the national animal hospital from now on... they have the experienced vets. 

btw can u guys give me some idea on how to deal with this excessive heat?


----------

